
Intelligent Machines: What Does Facebook Want with AI? - jaoued
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34118481
======
dynomight
Facebook wants to further mine the crap out of it's users identity and sell it
to the highest bidder. I get several phishing emails a month that clearly
utilize the contact lists of my heavy-facebook user friends. This happened
without AI. I only anticipate worse with Zuckerberg's money-over-user
security/respect business model.

